# Songs that lift your spirit



## Rytes (Jan 10, 2010)

Got one?
A song that turns that frown upside down (or at least straight-lined)?

post 3:

1. "Shades" - Wale
2. "Let's Groove" - Earth, Wind, & Fire
3. "Pursuit of Happiness" - Kid Cudi


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

1. Someone who cares... Three Days Grace simply because Its so true of my life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6OJRFM0fNQ

2. Prayer of the Refugee- Rise Against Life of the homeless letting me know I've got it better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-SQGOYOjxs

3. Young- Hollywood Undead Simply because it declares that I care even if i am just a kid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D22tbx3ffk


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 10, 2010)

Man Parrish- Hip Hop Be Bop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8ag8K4paIw

Classic Electro. 1982.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Mister Blue Sky - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Talk Dirty to Me - Poison


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Talk Dirty to Me - Poison


 
AYE thats a good song! lol


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

"Standing Outside the Fire" - Garth Brooks

"Oraanu Pi" - E.S. Posthumus

"Wisdom of the King" - Rhapsody of Fire

Among others, of course.


----------



## Korex (Jan 10, 2010)

Remember the name - Fort Minor
Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
Dearly beloved - KHII


----------



## Korex (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Talk Dirty to Me - Poison



lol also my favorite song


----------



## Hir (Jan 10, 2010)

Mustan Kuun Lapset - Morfiinisiivet
Sunlight Ascending - All The Memories, All At Once
Moonsorrow - Kaiku
Empyrium - The Ensemble of Silence
Agalloch - Odal


----------



## Stawks (Jan 10, 2010)

Light and Day by the Polyphonic Spree.

[yt]hBPaccW_iLw[/yt]

Actually, any song by the Polyphonic Spree.

Also the Love Theme as done by Man or Astro-Man?

[yt]IbK_pPqWZk8[/yt]

And Rough Gem makes me >;3

[yt]RpQwZ_gdE1w[/yt]


----------



## Lukar (Jan 10, 2010)

"We Weren't Born to Follow" by Bon Jovi. :3


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56jqvx9Qnq8&NR=1

:V


----------



## Surgat (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg - _The Safety Dance_.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

Midlife Crisis by Faith No More, and definitely what Surgat said.

We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
Because if your friends don't dance
And if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine.

Words to live by.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmmm off the top of my head.

Haunt me - Wednesday13 - Trasilvania 90210
The unvailing - ICP - The wrath of shangrala
Diffrent - Twiztid - Freek show


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

3, right, umm.. 

Attero Dominatus by Sabaton

and the MGS3 Snake Eater theme.


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> 3. Young- Hollywood Undead Simply because it declares that I care even if i am just a kid
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D22tbx3ffk


So a shitty song with a generic chord structure and no melody adds you up and lifts your spirit.

I'd hate to be you.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> So a shitty song with a generic chord structure and no melody adds you up and lifts your spirit.
> 
> I'd hate to be you.



Jesus Christ. You said something I agree with.

I've seen everything.


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Jesus Christ. You said something I agree with.
> 
> I've seen everything.


Miracles do indeed happen, I'll remember this moment for years to come.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

So listening to that song he linked (not that I was planning to) isn't a good idea?


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Magikian said:


> So listening to that song he linked (not that I was planning to) isn't a good idea?


Probably not. But feel free to.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Probably not. But feel free to.



On my current internet, I'd prefer not to waste 20 minutes waiting for a 3 minute piece of crap.

Besides, how good could a band called 'Hollywood Undead' be, anyway?

The name reeks of poseur shit


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Magikian said:


> On my current internet, I'd prefer not to waste 20 minutes waiting for a 3 minute piece of crap.
> 
> Besides, how good could a band called 'Hollywood Undead' be, anyway?
> 
> The name reeks of poseur shit


Successful judgement is successful, especially since you're bound to have heard the instrumentation before - and better.


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hollywood Undead need to become an heroes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

play god -spineshank
feel so numb - rob zombie
word up - korn


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Successful judgement is successful, especially since you're bound to have heard the instrumentation before - and better.



Yep. The Hollywood Undead are the malformed baby of the Foo Fighters and Rage Against the Machine, some kind of horrible alt-rock-rap... thing. 

THIS IS WHAT THE 90'S DID TO US!


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Yep. The Hollywood Undead are the malformed baby of the Foo Fighters and Rage Against the Machine, some kind of horrible alt-rock-rap... thing.
> 
> THIS IS WHAT THE 90'S DID TO US!


Difference being RATM and Foo Fighters (at least sometimes) touched on subjects worth listening to, particularly RATM. Hollywood Undead just sing about shit nobody cares about. They're the music equivalent of you being on the phone to your "bro" telling him how much you got wasted the night before.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

August Burns Red - 'Composure'
Yung LA ft. Young Dro & T.I. - 'Ain't I'
After the Burial - 'Cursing Akhenaten'


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 13, 2010)

Bloom 06's Blue (before anyone asks, yes, it was originally Eiffel 65, but Gabry Ponte was a fuck and left for some solo stuff and now it's Bloom 06)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpDB-Cbruys

For some reason, maybe because it's so good to sing along to, Mad Caddies - Without You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMU_dyZ7om4


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2010)

Gary and Melissa by King Missile

It's such a pretty song, but NSFW. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By23GJZqA0w


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bloom 06's Blue (before anyone asks, yes, it was originally Eiffel 65, but Gabry Ponte was a fuck and left for some solo stuff and now it's Bloom 06)



i didnt know about that o.o
i STILL have their album around somewhere
that was my shit when i was like 12

im digging this new version for sure though.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i didnt know about that o.o
> i STILL have their album around somewhere
> that was my shit when i was like 12
> 
> im digging this new version for sure though.



You should try Eiffel's Italian stuff then, there's a lot that's not on Europop. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

System of a Down - Chop Suey!
Bullet for my valentine - Tears don't fall
Kamelot - Forever
TH8- Deaf to all but the song


----------

